# Any fat friendly LGBTQIA+ furry discord servers?



## LibrettoBiscuit (Jan 11, 2021)

Hello! I'm looking for a server I can interact with other who like the same things I like, though probably more of a niche than I realize. I'm also looking to explore NSFW interests with these people. I am 24, because that matters with 18+ things... but, yeah. Would appreciate any nudges in the fat gay direction.


----------



## Bababooey (Jan 11, 2021)

I found this server on disboard. It's not really big (pun not intended) but it was recently bumped so it must be active.









						Expanding Horizons | DISBOARD: Discord Server List
					

We are a chill, nonjudgmental server, and are very open minded. Come to hang out and meet new people, or role-play in almost any environment! Share art or just have a goofy fun time! If you like weig…



					disboard.org
				




Edit: Oof I joined just to check if they have nsfw content and they do not. It's not allowed.
Well I tried. Lol

Edit 2: Okay I read more thoroughly and they do allow it. They just don't have 18+ roles.


----------

